# is there a way to add a current in my aquarium



## pairenoid

to make fish who like it more active swimmers?


----------



## Gizmo

Two ways I can think of - an air pump and air stone to create a bubble column, and a powerhead (a submersible water pump).


----------



## cannonfish

how large is your tank?
wave makers are out there for sale on ebay for around £10 give or take.
if you have a smaller tank as I have before, I laid my filter flat on bed of tank with nozzle pointing to opposite top corner this created a strong under water flow that the fish had great fun smimming into and against the flow and showed not negaive effects to my filter. Hope this is helps?!


----------



## pairenoid

10 gallon, i am not sure but dont air bubbles just provide bubbles
i dont see them creating a current in youtube vids

i dont see any way to modify or move my filter either :/ its a HOB if that matters

if the air bubble works which ones can i buy like at petsmart/walmart and is it loud


----------



## Gizmo

pairenoid said:


> 10 gallon, i am not sure but dont air bubbles just provide bubbles
> i dont see them creating a current in youtube vids
> 
> i dont see any way to modify or move my filter either :/ its a HOB if that matters
> 
> if the air bubble works which ones can i buy like at petsmart/walmart and is it loud


The bubbles rising to the surface will cause turbulence and will move the water. It's not a "current" as in a river flowing from one end of the tank to the other, but bubbles are used to create current in order to operate under gravel filters, for example.

I like the Tetra Whisper series pumps, personally, but any pump will do. If I were you I would check out Craigslist and see if I could score a cheap used setup.


----------



## holly12

What kind of HOB filter do you have? I've got an Aquaclear 20 on my 10g tank and have it up full blast. The current is enough to push the fish around when they swim through it. The air stone also pushes them around when they get really close to it or swim through the bubbles. (Is this for your Corys? If I remember correctly you have one or so....)

If you want to do an air stone, just pick one up from Petsmart: Top Fin&#0174 Long Airstones - Fish - PetSmart or Top Fin&#153 Round Airstones - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart
Bubble bars work too and can be laid across the back wall of the tank, creating a wall of bubbles along the back.

Then the air tubing: Top Fin® Airline Tubing - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

Then the air pump: Rena Air Pumps - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart The one for a 10g tank is $20.00 (can probably find a cheaper one, but I use this one and it is completely silent!!)

IF you plan on slowing down the bubble flow, you will need a valve. Get a 3 way valve! A 2 way valve causes an air back up in the pump, which makes the pump REALLY loud and wears it out fast. (I didn't know this at first and made that mistake, lol.) The 3 way valve will let you choose the speed of the bubbles and bleeds of the access air into the room (which is also silent.) Most people don't use valves and just let the bubbles go as they are. (I wanted to reduce the speed because of my shrimp.)

Hope this helps. (You can find all of this stuff at Walmart as well, but I don't know if they have the same air pump. That you may have to go to Petsmart for.)


----------



## Catswinnie

my fish love the bubble wall i have, and i enjoy watching them trying to swim through it, i also have a small air disc under a decoration i have and the bubbles come up through that and this seems to entertain the smaller danios and blackskirts .


----------



## majerah1

If cost isnt an issue,you can always get a canister filter,set the intake to one side and the outflow to the other.This creates a current,much like a river.Air bubbles will also work,as will a strong enough HOB filter.


----------

